# Lactation and IBS-C treatment



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi. I'm new here, and really impressed with what I've been reading. This sure seems like the right place for me.I've been chronically constipated (with pain and bloating, etc) as long as I can remember. I've tried *everything*. Nothing works for very long. It's like my body adapts to it, and laughs in its face. So I mix it up a bit to try to get a little relief.Anyway, I had a baby 3 weeks ago, and I'm exclusively breastfeeding him. I'm wondering if anyone has ideas of what I can take that won't give him the runs (because frankly, that boy poops often enough and it's loose enough. I'm jealous.)I'm so glad to find a place where people understand and won't just say, "eat more fibre" or "have you tried psyllium?"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might look at osmotic laxatives. They tend to stay in the colon and draw water in so may be less likely to get into breast milk. A lot of people find that magnesium oxide supplements help keep the stool wet and it is a mineral we need everyday anyway. The RDA varies with group but is around 400 mgs per day and is considered safe up to 1000 mgs a day for regular use. There is miralax which is a prescription osmotic and that might be OK with breast feeding if the magnesium doesn't loosen the stools up enough.If you are taking calcium supplements while breast feeding that can be constipating and you need to balance the calcium with magnesium to keep stools moving.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Check with your doc on this one, but as I recall when I was breastfeeding my doc said that Maralax was ok since it stays in the colon. That just might work.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Just don't take MOM. I took it when I was breast feeding and it gave my baby D. I didn't even make the connection till later. Dumb! That was many years ago. That same baby is 37.


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:You might look at osmotic laxatives. They tend to stay in the colon and draw water in so may be less likely to get into breast milk. K.


I will definitely look into it. Thanks!


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by kazzy3:Check with your doc on this one, but as I recall when I was breastfeeding my doc said that Maralax was ok since it stays in the colon. That just might work.


Is that available in Canada? I can't seem to find it on the sites I usually hit. It's Polyethelene Glycol, right?


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by nerfmom:Just don't take MOM. I took it when I was breast feeding and it gave my baby D. I didn't even make the connection till later. Dumb! That was many years ago. That same baby is 37.


Good to know! That was one of the things I was thinking of trying.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Loona


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Loona, I think you need a scrip for Maralax, check with your doc. It might be available in Canada, maybe under a different name.


----------

